# Impossible for yiff stories to have an extensive storyline?



## nybx4life (Jul 28, 2009)

Okay, so I've been reading around with stuff over Fur Affinity.
From what I have seen (so that is to say there COULD be a story that I overlooked that doesn't apply), there is no porn story that has a extensive storyline.

At most, it could be the same character just walking into sex situation after sex situation.

At least, there's some blurb that talks about the character, and the rest is all sex or masturbation.


So what I'm trying to get at is...is it even possible for a yiff story to have a storyline, chapters of it where there is more happening than just sex everywhere? Is it possible in a yiff story to have characters with a good personality that is wholly unveiled through the author's words, and not just through the little comments box? Maybe I'm a little bit overambitious, but I do have some ideas on how it can work.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jul 28, 2009)

It's possible, but who would want to read it. The fappers would get impatient and the people who love a good storyline would skim through the graphic parts.

You gotta stay focused on who your readers are.


----------



## nybx4life (Jul 28, 2009)

ThisisGabe said:


> It's possible, but who would want to read it. The fappers would get impatient and the people who love a good storyline would skim through the graphic parts.
> 
> You gotta stay focused on who your readers are.



I always thought at least the ones who liked a good storyline would read through it. I mean, usually people who read for story reads it down word for word, even through parts they don't like to understand everything.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 28, 2009)

It's a type of fiction called erotica.  The major focus is the sex, but it's based around a coherent storyline.  Most professional publications that deal in this kind of material require this kind of standard, I think.  You don't pick up an edition of _Heat_, for example, and find a bunch of crap that only amounts to anthros getting into sexy situations, and nothing more.
It's just on the main site that you find stuff like that, and that's because both the authors and the readers don't much care for storyline.  They write it/read it so that they can get a rise out of a certain kind of language.  It's like teenage sex; those engaging in it don't really know what they're doing, but they know it feels good, so they just do it as often as they can in whatever way gets the job done.  But more experienced people take their time, because it's usually then a part of something grander.
Not that I know anything about it, myself.  I'm just guessing.  But the answer to your question is, no, it's not impossible.


----------



## nybx4life (Jul 28, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> It's a type of fiction called erotica.  The major focus is the sex, but it's based around a coherent storyline.  Most professional publications that deal in this kind of material require this kind of standard, I think.  You don't pick up an edition of _Heat_, for example, and find a bunch of crap that only amounts to anthros getting into sexy situations, and nothing more.
> It's just on the main site that you find stuff like that, and that's because both the authors and the readers don't much care for storyline.  They write it/read it so that they can get a rise out of a certain kind of language.  It's like teenage sex; those engaging in it don't really know what they're doing, but they know it feels good, so they just do it as often as they can in whatever way gets the job done.  But more experienced people take their time, because it's usually then a part of something grander.
> Not that I know anything about it, myself.  I'm just guessing.  But the answer to your question is, no, it's not impossible.



I see, but it's something that slightly irks me. For all the great writers I see on here and Deviant Art, I'm surprised people's erotica doesn't have a storyline. 
It's not to say that the sex scenes aren't written well, but for such a genre of literature, I at least expect a story.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes, I've seen it happen. Simply very rarely, as Renard said.
But most stories with little/no plot are poorly written in every other aspect, anyways.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jul 28, 2009)

It's possible, just rare. Generally if someone's writing yiff then it's the whole point. There's no reason for anything else.


----------



## Snack (Jul 28, 2009)

OUT OF POSITION.

That is all.


----------



## panzergulo (Jul 28, 2009)

I write some erotica and I use extensive storylines. I had a mini-series of four stories, which were part of larger story arc, but in the mini-series the first sex scene was in the middle of the third part. I had one erotic story, which had four short stories before it, preparing for it. Sure, in the short story itself the sex scene might come pretty quick, sometimes even in the beginning, but if the reader decides to read the whole story arc... they have to wait a little bit. And also, I have written single short stories where the sex scene is just a fraction of the whole story in the end of it all.

I make a difference between written porn and erotica. And I aim to write erotica. I don't know how I have succeeded, but my readers aren't complaining. I have one reader who said she liked my erotic stories because she found them more mature and artistic than the majority of adult stories there are. I had one reader who was just starting to write sex scenes and he wanted to them have quality, and he said he might have to take my stories as his standard of quality. So, I guess they aren't all bad.

There are many other writers who write erotica with extensive storylines. You just have to find them from the flood of poorly-written porn. People write poor porn because it's easy and it gives views quickly. I find random furries walking into sexy situations immature and even a bit unrealistic. Sure, I bet it happens a lot that random people have sex with each other, when they're high or drunk, for example, but really, I think sex between two random drunks isn't that grand. In most of my adult short stories, the characters in the sex scenes are actually in a relationship. Fact is, couples have more sex than singles. When I have two characters who have been mated for months or years, it's easier to explain quick sex scenes too. It's easier to fulfill the characters sudden urge, if they have a person who they have been mated with for months next to them.

Long story short: No, it's not impossible for erotica to have an extensive storyline. I don't know what you mean with "yiff story" in this case, but that's my answer.


----------



## Bladespark (Jul 29, 2009)

I have one.  But I'm not going to be posting it to FA.  I don't WANT people to skim over the story just to go "hurr, murr, murr" at the yiff.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 29, 2009)

I think that's because most 'furry writers' wouldn't know what the hell do if they had to attempt a real plot.  With or without sex, they'd be clueless on how to stitch it all together and it'd just be some boring dribble.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 29, 2009)

I wrote an furry erotica once. 22 chapters on Yiffstar before the server baleted my work. XD It actually had a good story and the sex was a critical part of the story as well, not just hackslashed into it.


----------



## Xadera (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, I would like to think that my main porn story has at least a slightly extensive storyline, considering it's 30-something chapters. I didn't write it for views or attention, mostly just for my own entertainment, so it might be of better quality than most run of the mill porn because I do try to improve upon myself and have at least some level of quality. It doesn't quite get as many views as other things do, which may be due to a lack of skill on my part, but it may also be due to it having many fetishes that people often find unnappealing and there being so many chapters that it's too intimidating for newcomers.

Though, even if I may not be a good example, I believe this is a much better rendition of yiff with an extensive storyline. I'm assuming you mean fetishy yiff, but if you mean realistic, interesting, furry erotica, I would suggest Poetigress' stories. There is both good porn and erotica out there, I think.


----------



## TDK (Jul 29, 2009)

I could see this very challenging for a writer to tone down the sex for a better story or to ditch a good plot to squeeze in every last fuck into it. But do people even honestly care about the depth of characters in a yiff story? It's like going to Hustler magazine if you wanted to see emotionally captivating photography.


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 29, 2009)

nybx4life said:


> Okay, so I've been reading around with stuff over Fur Affinity.
> From what I have seen (so that is to say there COULD be a story that I overlooked that doesn't apply), there is no porn story that has a extensive storyline.
> 
> At most, it could be the same character just walking into sex situation after sex situation.
> ...



There is a few yiff stories with a decent plot, but they are hard to find. Currently, I am writing a beatiful story based off an RP with the creator's permission. The story is about 95 pages in lwngth, and has two yiff scenes in it. Unfortunately, the story has to be previewed by the creators first before I can post on the main site or on Yiffstar. I can refer you to www.furaffinity.net/user/tervicz/ , he wrote a fantastic story called "Into The Furry World", I can honestly say that the stories plot and contents are not for everyone, but it is a well written and engaging story.


----------



## foozzzball (Jul 29, 2009)

Sexy fiction isn't very different from unsexy fiction. In fact, it's the same thing, but sexy.

See. People who write shitty fiction will always write shitty fiction, and it could be yiff or it could be violence or it could be a discussion or it could be flicking stones into a pond, the story will suck ass. (And not in the sexy way.)

Making the assumption that 'because there is sex there is no plot' is, frankly, fucked up. Making the assumption that including sex makes it harder is also stupid.

A sex scene is like any other scene, and if the writer doesn't have a plot, any scene would look ridiculous. Sex is only unique in that there is a lot of niche interest in smut which causes authors to try and write nothing but sex, and there are readers who will put up with that kind of bullshit.

As MLR said, there's erotica. There's also pornography which, although not always done well, is also perfectly acceptable - something focussed around sex is very much a valid work when the point is the sex, after all. Whether or not a particular work is any good is very much a question to be answered by the reader alone.

Stop trying to pretend that sex, or 'yiff' as you insist on calling it for some weird reason, is somehow low class. Sex in fiction is only skeezy if you write it skeezy, or read it skeezy. And if you're habitually reading it skeezy... _you_ are skeezy.


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 29, 2009)

foozzzball said:


> Sexy fiction isn't very different from unsexy fiction. In fact, it's the same thing, but sexy.
> 
> See. People who write shitty fiction will always write shitty fiction, and it could be yiff or it could be violence or it could be a discussion or it could be flicking stones into a pond, the story will suck ass. (And not in the sexy way.)
> 
> ...



AMEN!


----------



## panzergulo (Jul 29, 2009)

foozzzball said:


> Sexy fiction isn't very different from unsexy fiction. In fact, it's the same thing, but sexy.



A sex scene is basically an action scene. With special vocabulary. If you can write an action scene and get over the vocabulary, you can write porn... or erotica. But writing a good story is something totally different.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 29, 2009)

foozzzball said:


> Stop trying to pretend that sex, or 'yiff' as you insist on calling it for some weird reason, is somehow low class. Sex in fiction is only skeezy if you write it skeezy, or read it skeezy. And if you're habitually reading it skeezy... _you_ are skeezy.


 
How many high class books can you name that feature repeated and detailed sex scenes?


----------



## foozzzball (Jul 29, 2009)

The question you beg me to ask is, 'How many high class books can you name?'

Lady Chatterly's Lover is generally considered to be pretty good. Never Let Me Go, which was shortlisted for a booker, gets somewhat in depth on the subject later on - much discussion of which way the protagonist bent her knees for her boyfriend, IIRC. George R. R. Martin's Song of Ice and Fire series gets uncomfortably explicit, if you ask me, and that's winning awards too. I think the sex in 'Life is elsewhere', or at least the translation I read, while frequent, is presented as quirky and not quite right _because that is how the whole protagonist's life is._

Typically a 'high class book', as you so weirdly put it, is a strange anomaly of literature that tends to wander back and forth across the landscape of human experience. A hell of a lot of them spend time with sex, but what you're probably talking about is an actual genre with its own conventions.


----------



## Tanzenlicht (Jul 29, 2009)

What about 'How many low class books can you name without repeated, detailed sex scenes'?  Lots, probably.  Assuming high class is well written and low class is trash.

Correlation isn't causation.  Books aren't bad because they have sex in them or good because they don't.  Authors who are good and can publish in the mainstream leave the sex out because mainstream publishers won't publish it.  Because publishers read it skeezy.


----------



## nybx4life (Jul 29, 2009)

foozzzball said:


> Sexy fiction isn't very different from unsexy fiction. In fact, it's the same thing, but sexy.
> 
> See. People who write shitty fiction will always write shitty fiction, and it could be yiff or it could be violence or it could be a discussion or it could be flicking stones into a pond, the story will suck ass. (And not in the sexy way.)
> 
> ...


I never meant to imply that sex stories are low class. It, in the least, can be considered about as hard as writing any other story. For a moment, I assumed the difficulty was pretty high (that, and also the guess that more than 50% of the writers on Fur Affinity were good writers).
I guess the lack of these stories are because of the writers who won't (Too early to say can't; it might be possible depending on their skill, or dedication to writing an actual story with a storyline that has sex in it) create these stories and go for cheap quickies.




panzergulo said:


> A sex scene is basically an action scene. With special vocabulary. If you can write an action scene and get over the vocabulary, you can write porn... or erotica. But writing a good story is something totally different.


And I guess that sums up everything I need to know.


It's still a wonder why there's not as much good writers here (great artwork, but that's not the case).


----------



## Kindar (Jul 29, 2009)

nybx4life said:


> It's still a wonder why there's not as much good writers here (great artwork, but that's not the case).




that would be mostly because FA viewers does care all that much about stories, therefore writers don't get a lot of feedback and they don't see a need to post their stories here, or lose interest in writing them altogether


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 29, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> How many high class books can you name that feature repeated and detailed sex scenes?


That series with the werewolves PA did a short on... whatsitsname?

The books are there, only hard to find. But again, you don't expect people to teach you about good erotica in a litterature course.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 29, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> The books are there, only hard to find. But again, you don't expect people to teach you about good erotica in a litterature course.


 
Maybe that's cause they're low class


----------



## mkcompy (Jul 29, 2009)

*shrug* You could try my works... Click the paw under my name. The two instances of masturbation and sex that happen aren't entirely necessary, but I felt like writing it, so... I did. 

I dunno if they're good or anything, but I've gotten a few watchers from the non-sex parts of the story, so they gotta be somewhat worthwhile.

Oh, and to warn... I like gay sexing stuff, so that's what's in it...


----------



## GraemeLion (Jul 29, 2009)

I think as was pointed out, good fiction is good fiction, and bad is bad.

However, remember that a lot of "writers" here on FA do not have any interest in writing good fiction.  They want to write something to get off to.  It doesn't matter if there is or is not plot, the piece serves a function.  It's a very limited function, but a function nonetheless.

I've found in my writing that sex scenes CAN often abound.. but they don't serve the plot.   So they get yanked.  HOWEVER.. I could drag the whole thing out, and leave the sex scenes in if I were writing for people to get off.  I could even release the fiction in both "sexified long serial" and "novel length" and have equally good writing.

It all comes down to what the purpose of the piece is for.  Here, the purpose for many pieces is to masturbate to.


----------



## nybx4life (Jul 29, 2009)

I'll look through what some people sent to me about erotica.

I want to see these stories that break the mold.
I guess I'll post what I find.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jul 29, 2009)

I uploaded a new short story today that may fit what you're looking for. It's about two anthro dolphins. Please check it out:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2583295


----------



## Murphy Z (Jul 30, 2009)

Some possibilities for an extensive yiff story line could be the story of a prostitute, succubus/incubus, or even a period piece like Rome in its, um, less inhibited period.


----------



## Bladespark (Jul 30, 2009)

Kindar said:


> that would be mostly because FA viewers does care all that much about stories, therefore writers don't get a lot of feedback and they don't see a need to post their stories here, or lose interest in writing them altogether



Yeah, this.

You could be farking J. R. R. Tolkien, and you wouldn't get any attention here.  It's like pulling teeth to get anybody to actually read, and getting them to comment?  Meh.  I get maybe one tenth the attention for my writing that I get from fursuit making.  Maybe.  On a good day.


----------



## Saine (Jul 30, 2009)

While much of it is still mindless yiff, I recommend going to Yiffstar for Stories. 

Yiffstar was originally made to house stories so they have a much larger assortment of furry writers. Speaking as someone familliar with both websites, Yiffstar is much better for stories, and FA is much better for artwork. The good artists are more active on FA, and the good writers are more active on Yiffstar.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 30, 2009)

I've always been scared of Yiffstar, because of the name.  It would just feel weird to know that I have an account on a site called 'Yiffstar'.



			
				Murphy Z said:
			
		

> Some possibilities for an extensive yiff story line could be the story of a prostitute, succubus/incubus, or even a period piece like Rome in its, um, less inhibited period.


The story of a public functionary who goes around sleeping with every other public functionary in order to get some kind of law passed.  At the end, she makes it with the Emperor himself, but then he has her executed to avoid embarrassment.
Politics, intrigue, and lots and lots of sex!  That'd be quite the story.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jul 30, 2009)

I adore that twist ending. Haha.


----------



## theevilgood (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, it's not a furry story, and it's not on FA, but there's an ongoing fanfiction that had a real storyline and a sex aspect as well. It's a SoulCalibur IV fanfic called "I Am Your Slave".


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 30, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> I've always been scared of Yiffstar, because of the name.  It would just feel weird to know that I have an account on a site called 'Yiffstar'.



Allow me to take a moment to agree with this.

There are reasons I would love to be on Yiffstar. The name is about the only reason I'm not. D:


----------



## panzergulo (Jul 31, 2009)

All my friends are on FA. Poetigress' Thursday Prompt is on FA. All the art I like to view is on FA. All my readers are on FA. Even if YiffStar is a writing-centered site, it has as much crap in it as FA. You can't avoid young/unexperienced/fanfic/bad writers anywhere. Whatever you do, wherever you go, one thing you can take for granted: Ninety percent of everything is crap.

Therefore, I don't have a single reason to be on YiffStar. One site with its ninety percent of crap is enough for me. And no, I don't have problems with the name. My first furry site where I was a member was 'Furry Art Pile', that is, FAP. Not a problem with me.

I like the direction this conversation is heading to.


----------



## Bladespark (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm not on Yiffstar because, well, not to be rude to anybody who goes there, but a porn site attracts a certain mindset.  I dealt with them for years when I took adult commissions, I got tired of them, I stopped taking adult commissions, and now I only deal with them for long enough to say "sorry no" and to block them if they don't take a hint.  

While I know that many, possibly even most, people who write and read porn are decent people, there are, simply put a fairly large number of people who write and read porn who are immature, desperate, lack social skills, and think anything female that will talk to them wants to cyber with them. To people of that mindset simply posting writing on the site would be an invitation.  If I'm on yiffstar, I must like yiff, therefore they will try to yiff me.  I'm tired of it, I'm tired of them, I'm tired of their jokes, their comments, their conversation, and I'm very tired of having to block them in order to get them to leave me alone.

I have a hard time imagining that I could take part in the Yiffstar community on a regular basis without having to deal with those creeps fairly often, and it's just not worth it to me.  I cannot preemptively block all creep comments, or somehow avoid looking at any forum post where a creep says something obnoxious.  Just not possible.

Frankly they are sometimes very close to making me leave FurAffinity too, but I have nowhere else to go, and at least this place isn't specifically adult themed, it just allows adult content.

I would love to find a furry writing website where there is no porn at all, but as far as I can tell there is no such thing.  I'm sure if there is it's tiny and has no activity.  

(I'm kind of grouchy today.  Bah.)


----------



## Xadera (Jul 31, 2009)

I should probably mention that Yiffstar has a clean portal called Anthrostar. Anthrostar is actually attached to Yiffstar in some way and filters all the stuff so you only see clean commissions. However, I think all the stories posted to Anthrostar will also show up on Yiffstar, but it'll have the "No Yiff" category so people of that mindset won't bother with the story unless they're actually interested. I'm not exactly sure how it all works, since I only use the Yiffstar half, but those of you who won't post there because you don't like the name don't have an excuse anymore


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 31, 2009)

Someone I know posted a story on AnthroStar and it got flagged as being 'somewhat yiffy' and bumped to YiffStar.

What did it do?  It said they had sex.  No, it didn't have a sex scene.  I mean, it was like Star Trek, ya know, fade to black and eveyone knows they did it?  That's as GRAPHIC as it got.


----------



## Tolgron (Jul 31, 2009)

I wrote a story where, barring sexual references, there wasn't really any major pr0n until the last few pages. I was surprised the computer didn't melt into a muddle of molten wires and plastic as it tried to comprehend how that breach in quantum law was achieved, but I did it.

So needless to say it can be done*, you just have to make sure you have a decent-enough story to tell and a motive for the yiffing. There have been plenty of suggestions for this already. My advice would also be this, don't write a yiff-driven story that happens to have a plot, write a plot-driven story that happens to have yiff.

*Trust me, if _I_ can do it, anyone can.


----------



## Poetigress (Jul 31, 2009)

I avoid Yiffstar for essentially all of the reasons that have already been mentioned. I like being able to showcase both my general-audience and adult work on a site and at least have the chance of both types finding an audience, and I think that works better on FA. (As far as the portal goes, if the stories are still showing up on Yiffstar, I don't really see enough of a fundamental difference, personally.)

Bladespark, the only furry writing site I'm aware of that doesn't allow adult material is Anthroarchives.org, but your suspicions are correct -- there's not a lot of activity over there these days, and they switched over to an all-forum setup (like this) that I'm not all that crazy about, so I haven't checked in there in a long time.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jul 31, 2009)

Tolgron said:


> My advise would also be this, don't write a yiff-driven story that happens to have a plot, write a plot-driven story that happens to have yiff.



That's good advice. I'd like to add to do that. Characters first, then plot, then yiff if it still makes sense. Strong characters will always tell you where the plot should go, and then plot will tell you if yiff should happen or not. 

A sex scene will always be far more effective when we're engaged in the characters. There's nothing like strong emotional arousal, and caring that the characters are having sex is the first step to achieving that in the reader.


----------



## Poetigress (Jul 31, 2009)

Tiarhlu said:


> A sex scene will always be far more effective when we're engaged in the characters. There's nothing like strong emotional arousal, and caring that the characters are having sex is the first step to achieving that in the reader.



Agreed. As far as characters first, then plot, then sex, though, I don't think you can come up with characters and plot without considering the sexual aspects from the beginning -- at least, not if your intent is to write erotica. As "NotTube" said over in this thread, "in a good erotic story, the plot should not be able to exist without the sex, and the sex should not be able to exist without the plot." Otherwise, what you might wind up with is a story that just happens to have a few explicit sex scenes (that would probably then feel very out of step with the rest of the story).

In other words, yes, you need to have a plot and more happening than just sex, but if you take out all your sex scenes and the story still works perfectly fine, that's a problem, too.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah, that's basically what I meant. You worded it a lot better.


----------



## nybx4life (Aug 1, 2009)

Tolgron said:


> I wrote a story where, barring sexual references, there wasn't really any major pr0n until the last few pages. I was surprised the computer didn't melt into a muddle of molten wires and plastic as it tried to comprehend how that breach in quantum law was achieved, but I did it.
> 
> *So needles to say it can be done*, you just have to make sure you have a decent-enough story to tell and a motive for the yiffing. There have been plenty of suggestions for this already. My advise would also be this, don't write a yiff-driven story that happens to have a plot, write a plot-driven story that happens to have yiff.
> 
> *Trust me, if I can do it, anyone can.*



That scores points right there. If anything, every porn writer here on FA (and everywhere, really) should keep this in mind when writing a story.


----------



## vervadra (Aug 4, 2009)

I have tried to do that with my Dragon Rider series, blend my normal storywork with a little bit of adult scenes behind it but mine are truely written by myself just to get my ideas out there, I dont really care if people read them or not


----------



## StormKitty (Aug 7, 2009)

Anytime I write a story that's longer than a couple thousand words, I try to give it some real plot and character development.  A couple of my stories are pretty short and to be honest aren't much more than fap stories.  But sometimes as I'm writing, my characters start talking to me, giving me ideas and on how to develop them and what directions to take.  And it's not just another yiff scene, and another.  If all I'm getting from them is yiff scenes, I'll stop after one or two scenes.  I need a better reason than that to develop it into a longer story.

I wrote one story that I had initially thought was going to be some setup and character introduction, a few yiff scenes, and a surprise twist, thinking it would finish at about 10,000 words long.  By the time I got that far, I couldn't stop.  The characters were giving me way more ideas on where to go with the story and what to do, revealing depths in themselves that I had not anticipated that begged to be explored.  I had to keep going, as well as going back to flesh out some of the earlier parts better.  It ended up being more than five times my original estimate.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Aug 7, 2009)

StormKitty said:


> . . .But sometimes as I'm writing, my characters start talking to me, giving me ideas and on how to develop them and what directions to take . . .The characters were giving me way more ideas on where to go with the story and what to do, revealing depths in themselves that I had not anticipated that begged to be explored.  I had to keep going, as well as going back to flesh out some of the earlier parts better.  It ended up being more than five times my original estimate.



I love when this happens. Ideally it should be every story, even in a short one.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 8, 2009)

A yiff story can have an extensive storyline in between "oh oh oh uh uh oh oh uh oh oh uh uh harder harder uh oh oh uh uh uh uh". 


what if it's a classic story about sexuality? or where sex is a turning point for a character.


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 8, 2009)

Bladespark said:


> Yeah, this.
> 
> You could be farking J. R. R. Tolkien, and you wouldn't get any attention here.  It's like pulling teeth to get anybody to actually read, and getting them to comment?.



Tolkien wouldn't be trying to write for a sexually charged fetish subculture.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 8, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> I've always been scared of Yiffstar, because of the name.  It would just feel weird to know that I have an account on a site called 'Yiffstar'.



Bwahahah..  Be scared, but for other reasons..


----------



## Lukar (Aug 8, 2009)

I haven't read any yiff stories. The mature filter cock-blocks me. x-x'


----------

